# Bleached and used toner and I have very yellow hair still!!



## Ehrose (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi I have a short pixie cut and I went to Ricky's because I wanted to bleach out a color job from a photo shoot I did recently.  The girl told me what toner to use and gave me the bleach and developer.  She told me to only leave the bleach on for 20 minutes since I have short hair and it was colored relatively recently.  I followed all of the directions carefully and my hair was definitely uneven after the bleaching.  I still toned and the color is more consistent now.  However, it's still really yellow and brassy. I don't know if I should go back and get another toner or get lowlights or what?!  Also, I applied the bleach correctly with foils and everything but the roots were still lighter than the ends.  Is that because my hair is so short?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 22, 2012)

What was your starting colour?  IMO, go to a salon and get a professional to determine what needs doing.


----------



## Ehrose (Jun 23, 2012)

Originally, before the shoot, my hair was a light brown.  Then, they stripped and dyed it many shades of red, orange, and blonde (it was a shoot where they did my hair like a faux-hawk style and it was supposed to look sun-like).  The stylist at Ricky's said the only thing I could do was bleach and tone to get it to be a normal color and she suggested going ahead with the Wella gold blonde toner.  I fear that I used a toner that was too gold.  I've read on other threads that I could get an ash-blonde semi-permanent and then a wash in/wash out toner with a purple/blue base and it would tone down the yellow, but I don't know if that only works for natural blondes...


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm going to stick with my original advice here. *nods*


----------



## Babylard (Jul 1, 2012)

I would go get a box of ash blonde and use purple shampoo. I have natural black hair and I bleach and dye my hair blonde all the time. Asian hair tends to get very brassy and yellow as well. Read my blog post on when I dyed my hair 

http://artificially-pretty.blogspot.ca/2012/04/how-i-dye-my-hair-blonde-using-l.html#more

  	I use AG silvering shampoo from Chatters. Hope that helps.


----------

